# Coconut oil Australia



## dillsandwitch (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I was wondering if there is any place cheaper than Ausie soap supplies for coconut oil. I have tried to Google bulk coconut oil but all I come up with is organic virgin coconut oil. 

I an in newcastle and could go as far as sydney to pick up if the price is right. or on-line is good too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 6, 2015)

Google "Robyns soap house". She's here in Melbourne but will send supplies interstate. I'm not sure about the cost of shipping.
It's 20l for $60 or $70 (new price).
It's cooking coconut oil but it's great in soap. I ended up cooking with it as it was just to much for me to go through withjn 2 years. 
She also sells cheap palm oil.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks 

I found that one. She sent me a quote for shipping and its $42 per 20l of coconut oil. which makes it just as expensive as Ausie soap supplies. 

Might have to bribe my brother to drive me down some from QLD the next time he comes this way


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 6, 2015)

Sheesh... I thought it might be a bit less. 
Isn't CO at Aussiesoapsupplies $100 for 20l without postage? It's still cheaper.
Maybe Google and contact food suppliers,  you know the ones who supply fish take away shops and similar?


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 6, 2015)

yeah for one it works out cheaper but I was looking to get at least 2 and Aussie soap supplies even with postage is cheaper :S  

I will have a look for food suppliers and see what I can find out


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 6, 2015)

Let me know if you find anything. 
I love cheap supplies...!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi,

I just got 20 litres from Aussie Soaps and even with the postage it was really worth it.  Someone mentioned Heirloom Body Care to me recently which is is Penrith. They also charge $100 for 20 litres.  It might be worth a trip there. They also do 5 x 20 litre tins for $450 if you can split it with another soaper or you sell.  I haven't used any of their products, I'm just mentioning because someone mentioned it to me.  I might give them ago next time

Cheers


----------



## Alibru09 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi there, 
escentials of Australia in Noosa will do 20l for $69.50. Not sure what the freight to Newcastle would be. I am in Brisbane and only pay about $10.00. They are really friendly & am sure they would be able to give a guesstimate of costs before ordering.

Cheers & good luck
Ali


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a look on their website and the only coconut I'm seeing is fractionated coconut oil. Am I missing it or something?



Cookie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got 20 litres from Aussie Soaps and even with the postage it was really worth it. Someone mentioned Heirloom Body Care to me recently which is is Penrith. They also charge $100 for 20 litres. It might be worth a trip there. They also do 5 x 20 litre tins for $450 if you can split it with another soaper or you sell. I haven't used any of their products, I'm just mentioning because someone mentioned it to me. I might give them ago next time
> 
> Cheers


 
I normally just get the 4L bottle from them but it runs out way too quickly. I did find the heirloom body car in my searches last night. It was only $11 for courier for the 20l. Cheaper than fuel to drive down there. 
I will report back on the quality once it arrives and I make a couple of batches with it. I did see the 5 x 20L for $450 thing. I dont think I'm at the point of needing that much just yet. Hahahaha


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 7, 2015)

There is some Coconut RBD in there. That's the 20l for $69.5.
I have some experience with Heirloom since I live in Sydney myself. I sometimes drive to Penrith myself if I 'the need is high'. They don't have a lot of supplies (comparing to AussieSoapSupplies), especially not in bulk items. And many times more expensive.
Quality is good though. Think they ofter have the same manufacturer as AussieSoapSupplies.


----------



## Alibru09 (Apr 7, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I had a look on their website and the only coconut I'm seeing is fractionated coconut oil. Am I missing it or something?



Try searching for coconut rbd rather than coconut oil and it should show up. Their website is a major failing as products can be hard to find but I have learned to use the search feature & keep to simple search terms.
Have fun
Ali


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 8, 2015)

I, at least decided to try out Escentials of Australia. 
Indeed a terrible lay-out, and can't find a thing the easy way. But the oils are pretty cheap comparing to others I've tried so far.
Hope delivery doesn't take too long.. Too excited.


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2015)

SoapStephanie said:


> I, at least decided to try out Escentials of Australia.
> Indeed a terrible lay-out, and can't find a thing the easy way. But the oils are pretty cheap comparing to others I've tried so far.
> Hope delivery doesn't take too long.. Too excited.


 
Can you tell me did they give you an idea of postage to Sydney on the RBD CO ?


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 9, 2015)

Relle said:


> Can you tell me did they give you an idea of postage to Sydney on the RBD CO ?




If its any help I emailed them and they told me shipping to Newcastle would be $25 so I cant imagine that it would be much more if any to Sydney


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmm. Shipping to Sydney is $44. That's a lot. But still cheaper than ASS.
I do have a couple of heavy containers so that's obviously what is making it so expensive.

Maybe co-op next time, Relle?


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Takes me a while to go through that much CO, still using up the last big lot I got.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay so I opened the bucket I go from Heirloom.  All I can say is Wow! Thats alot of coconut oil. hahahaha. 

Made some salt bars with it today and it went well. The batch didn't move as quickly as I expected it to but all good.


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 10, 2015)

Jeez dillsandwitch! You already have your order delivered? I just got my invoice approved for Escentials today. roblem:


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah it came really quickly. I ordered it on Monday and it was here on Wednesday 

Now if only my allergies would settle down and I can stop taking the medication that puts me to sleep I can make more soaps. Maybe tomorrow. I wanna try out some more salt bars.


----------

